
GitHub Community Forum - Mistri
https://github.community
======
conradk
I really dislike it when companies use a new extension like "github.community"
instead of a subdomain like "community.github.com" because there is no real
way to know if the site is a phishing attempt or not. Getting people used to
accept going to another site seems very bad for security. Especially when
there are already domains like [http://github.co](http://github.co) (notice
the .CO instead of .COM) that don't belong to the trademark owner.

~~~
dingaling
My UK bank recently started using nationwide.nationwide-service.co.uk as an
origin for e-mails.

I had to check WHOIS and contact them to ensure it was valid, it just sounded
so phishy.

Given that previously nationwide.co.uk was used and trusted, I wonder what
internal discussions led to selecting that new domain and why. And what
advocates for the end-users spoke up and said "whoa dudes that's just
confusing".

~~~
joefreeman
It's fairly common for companies to send automated e-mails from a separate
domain to try to mitigate the impact of spam filters. ceo@company.com doesn't
want her e-mails to be marked as spam just because some marketing e-mails are
being sent from noreply@company.com.

~~~
3pt14159
And I take it using a separate subdomain wont work either? I.E. if you send
mail from hi@marketing.example.com it will still hurt frank@example.com so
they need to get a different domain?

~~~
Posibyte
It depends on how spam filters are configured, but yes, subdomains can harm
root domain's reputations. However, it's generally seen as OK to use
subdomains to mitigate reputations being spread to the main domain. As long as
you have your records in order to show what's going on, using a subdomain is
_usually_ OK.[1]

[1]: [http://www.magillreport.com/Spamhaus-Provides-Answers-
Part-F...](http://www.magillreport.com/Spamhaus-Provides-Answers-Part-Four/)

------
tarr11
I looked at this for a while, but I'm not sure I understand what is going on
here.

Is this a Stackoverflow competitor or just some sort of watercooler to talk
about Github in general?

Feels a little bit random to me.

~~~
xnxn
It's a watercooler, yeah.

------
superplussed
Man, the design of this is so unpolished that I actually find it a bit
stressful to look at. The lack of grid adherence, the strange hierarchy of
font sizes, it doesn't seem up to Github's normal high standards of clean and
sensible design choices. But then I guess it's new and they'll refine it.

~~~
ryanSrich
Yeah it's incredibly weird how unfinished this seems.

Look at the navigation hierarchy. There are two nav background colors, but you
can barely see the difference (even on a new MBP). The search input blends
into the nav background, and not in a stylistic way, it seems completely on
accident.

The "Community Forum" logo type looks off brand.

The iconography illustration in the masthead was mailed in. It's just the same
two icons copy pasted.

The card layout at the bottom seems very un-github as well. They are typically
very good at handling large amounts of text and information, but those cards
are really hard to read. They bounce around from center-aligned lists (usually
a bad idea) to nested columns.

I will say the community search is nice.

------
always_good
It links a great deal to Github on its homepage, yet none of the Github links
mention it or link back to it. My first impression was that someone was trying
to bootstrap a forum by looking to look official.

I suppose it's just not launched yet. Else you'd at least expect a blog post.

~~~
chrismorgan
The registrant details in the whois are GitHub’s, and the name servers match.
Seems likely to be genuine.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I hope so, clicking on 'sign in' logged me into my github account with no
further action. Does anyone know how they did that?

~~~
breakingcups
You're probably already logged in on the main Github.com domain.

You were redirected from the community domain to the main domain to log in.
Once there, the system saw you were already logged in and redirected you back
to the community site with some proper tokens in the url to identify you.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
But they're different domains; how are they identifying me as a client?

~~~
kroltan
github.community isn't. It sends you to github.com regardless, since their
login is there. github.com sees you're already logged in, and redirects back,
passing auth.

~~~
chrismorgan
That suggests it’s bypassing OAuth—with OAuth you’d get a “GitHub Community
wants access to X, Y and Z” interstitial.

~~~
jon-wood
Most OAuth providers have a flag for first party clients which allows them to
bypass the usual authorization dance and just bounce you straight back to the
origin.

------
Operyl
Ehhhh, so, like. GitHub is big on open source stuff, supposedly. Love that
they went with lithium stuff instead of some of the more open source solutions
that could've used the manpower from GitHub.

~~~
r3bl
Interestingly, one of the "new subcommunities" (linked in the footer) seems to
be Discourse:
[https://education.github.community/](https://education.github.community/)

And the Atom discussion area is too (but that's been up for a while):
[https://discuss.atom.io/](https://discuss.atom.io/)

~~~
berns
Also [https://platform.github.community/](https://platform.github.community/)

I wonder what was their experience with Discourse like.

------
danirod
They made an announcement on their blog for this community a few weeks ago
[1]. However, it's true it's been quite a silent announcement. No banners on
the site, no links...

[1] [https://github.com/blog/2457-connect-with-developers-
around-...](https://github.com/blog/2457-connect-with-developers-around-the-
world-on-the-github-community-forum)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I'll take this as an opportunity to shill my GitHub replacement:
[https://meta.sr.ht/](https://meta.sr.ht/)

If you're a pessimist like me you've kept a mental list of demerits (like this
weird forum) that add up to a picture of a slowly dying platform. Join mine
instead and postpone the cold grip of death!

~~~
Double_a_92
Who would win? The biggest "social network" for developers OR a platform by
some random dude on the internet?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I wouldn't be so sure of GitHub if I were you. How long has it been the
biggest player? It wasn't so long ago SourceForge was dominant and look what
happened to it. GitHub is beholden to their investors, and it _will_ make
decisions that benefit them at the expense of their users. Services like
Pinboard thrive as some random dude on the internet. I use a business model
that doesn't have the same risks to longevity that GitHub does.

~~~
mseebach
Yeah, but SourceForge wasn't exactly supplanted by a random guy with a dodgy-
looking domain.

Crucially, there's no imperative to leave a platform just because it might be
slowly dying. If it does what you need it to do, and do it well, the effort to
switch is unlikely to be worth it. SourceForge is still around, and still
(strangely enough) servicing some projects -- it's not like anyone got left
behind because they failed to see that SF was "slowly dying" in time.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Well, I'm not exactly a random guy. I have a lot of involvement in open source
out there plain to see, and sr.ht itself is open source so you can just run it
yourself.

>Crucially, there's no imperative to leave a platform just because it might be
slowly dying. If it does what you need it to do, and do it well, the effort to
switch is unlikely to be worth it. SourceForge is still around, and still
(strangely enough) servicing some projects -- it's not like anyone got left
behind because they failed to see that SF was "slowly dying" in time.

SF has also been injecting adware into software hosted on it. You stay behind
at the expense of everyone around you.

And honestly - it's a lot easier, at least for me, to trust a person whose
name and email address I know than a faceless company with interests that
don't align with mine.

------
nwhatt
Is there going to be any moderation at all? It looks like most of the recent
posts are bots and spam.

